# Nightmare in H. Lima street!!!



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, from Portugal! Did the title catch your attention? That was the general idea :lol: tough I admit that before beginning to see some results, I in fact didn't sleep that well...
The nice car I'll be showing you, a 2000 Volvo S60 T5, belongs to a friend of mine. I had already detailed another car of his, a classic 1980's Volvo, and he had told me that his daily driver had some paint problems, that it didn't shine. i took a look at it and, goodness gracious, how could such an interesting car be in such a mess ??? No shine whatsoever, no reflexivity, full of deep scratches...well, better look at the photos. Maybe not the worst chalenge in my detailing days, but surely on the Top 3...
I was curious about what could have caused that, but my friend didn't know it for sure, he had already bought it that way from a gentleman of a certain age...my diagnosis: something had fallen on the paint, the owner (previous) tried to wash it of, didn't solve the prob and with the car still wet, tried steel wool (yes, steel wool, Im absolutely sure) on it. When the car dried, oopppss...
Nothing to do, António? asked my friend...Well, i had some hope I could do something about it, but I warned the car was so damaged I could go wrong...
The photo your about to see had already suffered a test spot with Menzerna Power Gloss and Propel Advance yellow pad in Makita 9227 CB, not very successfully (the right side). Let the games begin...hope you like it.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Blimy, those are THE worst swirl marks I've ever seen:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That is mental :doublesho and Power Gloss won't shift them? 
The paint must be rock hard.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, the image doesn´t show how bad the car was…seems the first owner was the responsible for the development of Scotch Brite…



Spider webs, very dry plastics and rubbers, you name it…





Some deep scratches…


The wheels were awful, had been treaten with the wrong products, nothing I could do, they were to be painted…





some "odd" things…





The plastics was white…the Volvo's plastic and rubber parts are of very poor quality.


The grill was a mosquito's and fly's graveyard…






Here's an eadache (backs too…)


Loads of contamination…



A better prospective of the bonnet- completely scratched, in all directions, I couldn't see myself in it if I tried!


More scratches…



Its not gonna be easy…
First wash, using the usual tecniques (and Carlack shampoo)




Clayed with Mothers Claybar and and home made quick detail.



This was what we were up against…



Holograms and swirls (all around…)







That roof looked great in the sun, didn't it??? 



First tests, with 2000 and 4000 sanding paper, Menz Power Gloss with Propel yellow pad, not enough…the deeper scratches would resist…

Next attempt, with 1500, 2000 and 4000 sand paper with Mirka sander, followed by …2x PG.





Well, we came to a decision that it was the best we could get…better not insist anymore, the paint could get mad at us…



This was the "intact" half…


After some hours, we could see some reflections already…



Well, the car had scratches all over, lets do a complete sanding on it…



Master Alchemist fully concentrated…



While his mate MeG-LitU attacked with the Makita…





I must say in the end it look much like a mirror, very little orange peel…



Hey, dont forget this was how it look like in the beginning!



Another 50/50…



Where there was no paint, we added some…



We vacuum cleaned the interiors, the classes cleaned with 1Z Windscreen Clear, all other surfaces cleaned with APC and dressed with Poorboys Natural Look.

The leather seats cleaned and dressed with Duragloss.




Me massaging the seats, some kind of fetish…



Rubbers deeply hidratated with Einszett Gummy.


What we were ask was to take care of the exterior, but in the end the interior looked a little better too…







This one tries to show the beading of the painting…



Winscreen treated with the Carlak Glass kit, a must in our opinion…


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

All i can say is WOW!!!

That is some turn around on the car...what a shocking start for you though

Congrats :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, we were glad with the result, so lets use something refined…





In the end, every detail matters…











Show off time!!! 





















This one I enjoyd particulary…



Grill polished with Autosol Metal Polish























The plastics…we tried all we had available, but they were the aspect we were least happy about, I admit…

url=http://img10.imageshack.us/i/86670890.jpg/]







[/url]









Ahhhh! Remember how the bonnet looked…when we started?



And the roof!



Well, hope you enjoyed it. We did, and most of all, the owner was so happy when he saw tge car…and he is the best judge, right?

Sorry for my English, it's far from perfect and very rusty, the reason I don't post more works in english speaking forums. Now I will humbly wait for your comments/advices/suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

That is absolutely amazing what you have done there!

Hats off to you sir!


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Saved the gentleman who owns it a respray for sure!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

É bom ver Portugueses por aqui :wave:

Espectáculo como sempre! :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Epic detail!

Great job fellas :thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you all, guys, for your kind comments! 
tfonseca, amigo, este mundo é pequenino, né?:wave:
Abraço!
:thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn man.....I never seen a paint scrached like that on cheaper cars.......but on a Volvo like that???? What did the owner do with it????? 

When I saw the first pics I thought of a respray 

Very very very very nice results .....rewarding work


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazing transformation! On what must be one of the worst paint states on DW??:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Id say that is probably THE best detail Ive seen on DW. Incredible work:doublesho:argie:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks again! In our portuguese forum, many said the same, the worst "before" ever, thats great compliment to us a lot. An the funny is that my friend, the car's owner, says the car looked worst live, than in the photos...before we corrected it, i mean.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

A small consideration about the cars original paint: it suffered a lot on its first owners hand, and also in ours, I admit...I was alway looking at the pads to see if they were turning blue...
But I had warned my friend, the actual owner, that the thing could go wrong, and his idea is to sell this car and buy a Volvo XC90 soon. And i adviced him to do it quickly, cause i would hate to try to polish it again, dont know if there's life yet in that clearcote. A lot resisted it so far, didnt it? They dont paint cars like hat any longer...


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice work mate :thumb:

Apesar de já ter visto este trabalho no fórum português, fiquei "deliciado" outra vez com o magnífico trabalho.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Fantastic work! This is not a detail, is a restoration. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

great turn around


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

That is outrageous!!!
Job very very very well done! Congratulations!


----------



## cobra21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats looks just awesome! Great work :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Well done sir!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

one of the worst condition paints i have seen, VERY good work on bringing it back to life. 

Amazing work :thumb:


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Great quality:doublesho Excellent doublesho recovery :buffer:, congratulations!


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

awesome turnaround :buffer:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Hum...you seem familiar...PMC= Pedro Cruz??? From Seia???
Best regards, my friend! :thumb:



PMC said:


> Great quality:doublesho Excellent doublesho recovery :buffer:, congratulations!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's an amazing turn around ,well done that man


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd never have thought that paintwork to be salvageable but you've done a brilliant job

Well done and your English it better than most people who are English!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb turnaround


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Ena! Sejas bem vindo! 

Congratulations for that turnaround. Lovely treatment the previous owner gave to that car!


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

sensational work


----------



## flying dutchman (Dec 27, 2007)

This is real art. The results are stunning!


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

That was an awesome turnaround guys, thank you for sharing


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG, what a transformation!!!

How anyone could do that to a T5 is beyond me, but you've restored it way beyond the factory finish - well done guys!!! :thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

What a great job! Looking at some pics I felt like it will be a respray job!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!!! 

Excellent work. Get yourself a medal!


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm taking my hat off!

Incredible work! Keep threads coming!


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

So here is our long long work, right Alquimista?:buffer:

It's been a pleasure working with you!! :thumb:
We will translate a few more that we've done (a couple more Volvos).

Cheers and thank you for the positive feedback!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW! Brill transformation!


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome results, i had already seen it detalhe.net, but its good to remember great works.

Outro Português por aqui à procura de conhecimento:speechles


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Definately a brilliant finish. :thumb:

Any idea how much clear coat was removed? Must be about 20- 30 microns in some places!


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

That´s an important subject, my friend. Of course before starting I did quite a few PTG readings, then while the work went on did some more, but at some point i gave up: I had to start over and over again, so I began working based on my experience and even intuition.
I have this saying: a prefer a car with some (minor) scratches than one with no clearcote. I do my best to preserve the paint, always ( you will be able to confirm that in some other details I performed and I will post as soon as I have the time, if you be kind enough to look at them), but believe me, I couldnt deal with this problem any other way...that I know of.

Best regards and again, thank you so much for all your kind comments!!!
António aka Alquimista



amiller said:


> Definately a brilliant finish. :thumb:
> 
> Any idea how much clear coat was removed? Must be about 20- 30 microns in some places!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is a serious transformation! The paint was in a really poor state in the befores, but it has been turned around to shine like a mirror. That's paint correction!! Well done :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

how did you get them pictures to move never seen that before on here


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Brilliant work there, the turnaround is fantastic.


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

That is absolutely amazing.

That is a truly stunning turnaround and there's no wonder the owner was pleased. :argie:

At the end of your post you wanted comments, help, advice.

I dont think you need any help after what you did with that Volvo.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing stuff thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi! I'll ask Miguel, aka MEg-LitU, my mate in this and other works, to explain that for you, he is the expert and in charge of the photos and animations we show.
Thank you all, once again.



chrisc said:


> how did you get them pictures to move never seen that before on here


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Brilliant transformation, top work:thumb:


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Alquimista said:


> Hi! I'll ask Miguel, aka MEg-LitU, my mate in this and other works, to explain that for you, he is the expert and in charge of the photos and animations we show.
> Thank you all, once again.


Translate the Volvo 244! :thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

whiplazh said:


> Translate the Volvo 244! :thumb:


Wow, you're from Norway and you know the work we did in that car??? Its fantastic, the web's full of surprises!

Will do, specially for you, as soon as I have the time, ok?

Thank you.:thumb:


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)

Alquimista said:


> Wow, you're from Norway and you know the work you did in that car??? Its fantastic, the web's full of surprises!
> 
> Will do, specially for you, as soon as I have the time, ok?
> 
> Thank you.:thumb:


Internet is my friend! :buffer:

Take your time, and thanks!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Me thinks...people are using brillo pads to wash their car?


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

chrisc said:


> how did you get them pictures to move never seen that before on here





Alquimista said:


> Hi! I'll ask Miguel, aka MEg-LitU, my mate in this and other works, to explain that for you, he is the expert and in charge of the photos and animations we show.
> Thank you all, once again.


Hi!! It's easy..
During the work you have to take as many pictures possible so you can be able to make this animation.

to make it, I googled a bit and found this video: 




It's easy to make and gives you the idea how the detail was done


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG, totally amazing job!!


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome! Detail of the year already!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome work mate,


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well done that man dont think i'd have the heart to even start!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

This work is the most complete and best performing, and even the Portuguese in Portugal, Congratulations :detailer: :buffer: :detailer::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

this is just fantastic!!


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

Just to keep you all up to date, there was another one S60 detailed.
Should be presented soon..


----------



## CarlosRodrigues (Oct 12, 2006)

Its a great job that show how portuguese detailers work.


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

that is the most epic turnaround I've ever seen!

outstanding work fellas! :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing what you can do with even the worst paint finishes.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn this is top of the charts!


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

alexf said:


> Id say that is probably THE best detail Ive seen on DW. Incredible work:doublesho:argie:


The best without doubt :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Off the scale :buffer:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

that cant be the same car surely, lol 

amaizing job :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work:thumb:


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Its the same car, alright...but I must be honest and admit one thing, so others may be warned facing such a situation: as I said, I had warned the owner that I was stepping in dangerous grounds, and that the treatment might not work perfectly. I was rather happy with the result when I delivered the car, because during the process I felt a bit crazy accepting it.
But...two weeks after I rang my friend and he told me that there were some spots fading in the bonnet and the roof, but it was alright because the car was in miserable condition and I had warned it could happen as it did. I could have agreed with him, but that would have been the first time: we (me and Miguel aka MEg-LitU) asked for the car back. It took us one more working day to put the car looking as it left my place the first time, but I only allowed the owner to come and collect it one week after. The car stood in one of my garages 7 days with no LSP on it, cleaned with IPA so there could be no fillers that could disguise any thing. Everyday i would go and check its evolution. One the seventh day I reapplyed the LSP and called the owner to come and pick it up.
It was about three monhs ago and the car looks...the way you could see in the show off pictures.
Lesson: even in Detail, persistence often pays off...
Cheers!


----------



## Tom Newham (Jan 22, 2010)

one word....WOW


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Update: almost two years went by, the owner sold the car and I never saw the car again...till today, it passed me by in the highway and I didnt resist following it for a mile or so...but I was happy to see it again, because it brings me good memories and because it was still looking rather good, healthy, in spite of the "harcore" treatment we had to give it. Nice...


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

Otimo! Muito bom. Voce salvou este carro.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

You deserve an award, don't think I've ever seen paint that bad before. Good work


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice!
but looks like you need new tyres


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

That;s quite some transformation, a definite pat on the back for you sir :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Wow, that's one of the best turnarounds I have ever seen.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Speechless!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

What a turnaround.

Great write up too, love the GIFS.


----------



## ChrisCivic (Sep 4, 2010)

Incredible! I guess the owner didn't recognize his own car after it was finished?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Speechless!


----------



## maya (May 14, 2011)

great job, are you used mirka os310 ?


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Saw the car again yesterday, in a gas station, guess what? The car is still looking good! Talked to the new owner for the first time, seems he learnt the lesson well, he protects often the Volvo...good job!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome job!

Really like the animated gifs too


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

That's an amazing turn around! Well done dude


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow i love a detail like there where an old dog has really been turned around. 

dont worry about your english its fine and please do post more details up. 

Thanks


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome job. Your English seems ok to me! Post some more of your work up in the future!


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

that is probably the best turn around thread iv seen on here


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Great work there  

Very inspiring to see the paint brought back to life.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone identify that brush?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I know it has been said a hundred times already but what a amazing job!

Owner must have been stunned when he saw the finished article. Stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Stunning...

Very informative write-up too.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow what an amazing turnaround!! great work mate. Your engish is fine i can understand you no problem.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Those swirls were so deep if you put it on a turn table I reckon you'd get a tune out of it. Great work, Looks amazing, can't believe someone could do that to their paintwork. 
Fantastic job


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

What a super job, excellent.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow that is amazing:thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

That can't be the same car ? I'm absolutley gobsmacked, i'm going back to have another look!
cheers guys.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

got to be one of the best tranformations ive ever seen.
well done.


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Epic turn around. Well done.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing work.


----------

